# Drinking problem?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We seem to have an elephant in the living room, and everyone pretty much ignores it completely. So fess up, who's dog has a drinking problem?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

my dads, sometimes mine... 
and they put toys in the water bowl to watch them on their break. icky and slimy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

One of mine does. Bad 
I've considered support groups, etc. 
If anyone has suggestions let me know.

PS. Thank you selzer. I know the first step is admitting there's a problem but I hated to be the one to bring it up.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

My cats put toys in the water bowl, does that count?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ice cubes are the answer!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, now I wish I made it a public poll where I could see user names. I want to know who has a tidy drinker, and what lines the dog is. I am thinking this has to be genetic...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

OH whew. 
Mine just chokes and gags up some of the water he drank. So he makes a mess elsewhere than the dish.
There's no option for that!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely not a tidy drinker. There's usually water all over the floor. She takes big gulps and leaves a nice path of drip marks as she walks away that I always end up stepping in.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, I have a drinking problem. I want a Margarita and am too tired to go make one! 

As far as Hans is concerned, he manages to make a watery mess on the floor and along the wall even with a Buddy Bowl.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

His water lands on the floor all the time. Kaos also likes to shake his head right after so the water goes every where. I put in new cherry kitchen cabinets and hardwood floor in the kitchen so his bowl is in the family room....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine are both absolutely terrible with their water! If I was to have their water bowls in the house, I would be moping up a ton of water a few times a day. They would flood my kitchen! They destroy the back porch each time they are out there. 

They do all the above except 1. I have to fill their 3 water bowls about 6 times a day because they dump them out. (they are 2 very large bowls and 1 bucket) My porch is pretty much always wet.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

My American Show line Niko is very tidy with the water. And my American Muppet Dog is also very good with the water bowl.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, I keep my girls' water outside too. Cujo's is inside and my Dad was just complaining. A trip to the microwave means soggy sock for sure.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Leah, it's the avatar. I can't even be jealous properly. That happy puppy face muffles it right out. I wonder if Rosa's brother (Rocco) is as considerate about the water.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

When I don't know where Bear is I follow the jowl drip path on the floor...at least getting a raised feeder helped to keep him from flipping that dang thing twice per day! Thank the lord for tile floors downstairs!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my...Sasha drips water clear across the floor after she drinks. Sometimes only a little bit, sometimes puddles. It is ridiculous.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog leaves a trail from the bowl to the hallway to
the livingroom (my house is small). i keep a towel on
the floor near his bowls. he drips, i put my foot
on the towel and follow the trail.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Annie and Harley come from the same bloodlines. She's neat in the house. Outside she thinks the water dish is a miniature swimming pool. Harley is a slob inside, outside and anyplace there's water. Drops his ball in it, digs in it, slobbers it all over the floor...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy's very neat in her drinking 

Delgado on the other hand loves to stick his gross paws in the water dish, not to splash around or drink, just to "cool his paws off" really. I have to change the water dish several times a day now


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

One of my girls is pretty good. The only time it is a problem is when she's been walking on concrete on a hot day: she'll carefully dip her feet in the water dish, then go stand in front of the open refrigerator door. 

(Probably shouldn't have taught her to open the refrigerator door.)

The other girl doesn't have a _water_ problem, she has a _ball_ problem. In her eyes, balls and Kongs seem to require frequent washing. She's hilarious at the beach with a soccer ball--every time it hits the sand, it "needs" to be washed!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi is the worst water drinker I've ever had. She leaves a river that spans the length of the house when she drinks. I'm constantly wiping up after her. I've considered getting one of those hamster like water bottles to see if that'll cut down on the drippiness.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh darn, I can't choose multiple options.

I have three exceedingly neat drinkers. No fuss, no mess, no problem.

And then, there is the "other one." He slobbers and literally sprays it all over the place. Then his paw goes in. Just goes in. No splashing or anything, he just likes to put it there. Then a short time later, the jolly ball goes in the bowl.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> LOL, I keep my girls' water outside too. Cujo's is inside and my Dad was just complaining. A trip to the microwave means soggy sock for sure.


Lol.. Sounds like my house before we threw the water outside.

What made me snap with keeping the water inside was when I nearly broke my neck because Z can't keep her dang water in her mouth! lol. 

So for the sake of keeping myself alive and safe in my own home.... I keep ALL their water outside and they are let out many many times a day to get whatever they want from them.... and take their daily swim on my back porch.


----------

